# Network Card Driver Help



## FastLane_Lancer

i got a network card... I do not know the make and model of it.  how can i get the driver for it? someone help me out please. thank you


----------



## SirKenin

Get the part number off the comm chip and download the proper driver.


----------



## FastLane_Lancer

this is what it shows on the chip 
 "
RT2460P
DTCK4316
0334sd001
"


----------



## SirKenin

Ahh. An RaLink wireless card, 2400 series comm chip..802.11b

Hit Google.


----------



## patrickv

FastLane_Lancer said:


> this is what it shows on the chip
> "
> RT2460P
> DTCK4316
> 0334sd001
> "



on most of todays cards it writes the manufacturers name.
a google search showed yours is probably a D-com wireless but i maybe wrong


----------



## patrickv

patrickv said:


> on most of todays cards it writes the manufacturers name.
> a google search showed yours is probably a D-com wireless but i maybe wrong



edit : ah sirkenin got there first


----------



## FastLane_Lancer

on the card itself..theres a big silver piece, on that with a small letter it says 'ACON'
..and on top of the card itself ..something that says 'P05 - 682810B'

on the chip it says "RA"


----------



## FastLane_Lancer

SirKenin said:


> Ahh. An RaLink wireless card, 2400 series comm chip..802.11b
> 
> Hit Google.



thanks bro..i'll do a check


----------



## FastLane_Lancer

i got the driver installed ..but the card is shit i think..its not picking up any wireless signals. I used to have this Trednet adapter, it broke. I guess i got to buy another adapter now.


----------

